# Freehand - Deckkraft einstellen



## mariomartic (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich wollte ein wenig in Freehand was machen..nur leider finde ich nirgendwo die Einstellung für die Farbdeckkraft?! Oder Objektdeckkraft oder irgendetwas, das in diese Richtung geht. Im Illustrator kann man ja dies ganz einfach über Transparenz einstellen. Aber wo macht man das in Freehand? Danke für die Hilfe!

gruss

SEVEN


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2004)

Geht bei Freehand wenn du in die Objekteigenschaften gehst, da dann die Fuellung auswaehlst und anstelle von "Grund", "Linse" nimmst, dann kannst du die Deckkraft einstellen.

MfG


----------



## mariomartic (29. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

Noch ein - zwei Fragen wenn ich darf:

So Ebenenmodi wie beim Illu, ist das bei Freehand auch möglich?
Und wie stehts mit Transparenten Linien und Effekten?

Danke nochmal


----------

